

Show HN: Music Search Engine - Jonovono
http://tunesicles.com/

======
ScottWhigham
Okay - so, first thought upon hitting the page is "What? What am I supposed to
do? There's a black, blank YouTube box but no play button. I'm lost - I'm
outta here."

What is a music search engine anyway? I'm truly confused.

~~~
Jonovono
Thank for the feedback. Ill add a welcome page or something. And I wasnt too
sure what to call it. But basically it allows you to search youtube and add
songs to the playlist all from the dropdown. You can also add entire albums
instantly.

------
JohnGolt
Like the search. What search engine do you use?

